# Lithium batteries in an Alpha Dogg?



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I like my Alpha Dogg, but the batteries take a real beating in cold weather (30's and colder). Has anyone tried lithium AA batteries such as the Energizers? If so, was it worth the extra expense to use them? Better yet, has anyone come up with a solution for a rechargeable battery pack, either NiMH or Lithium?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I use lithium batteries in a lot of stuff and they do last 5-7 times longer. I also have some Nimh energizers that are dependable too.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I use the Lithiums in my LED flashlights and they do indeed last a LONG time, but I was wondering how they would do in electronic callers specifically. Whether or not they'd offer the 5-7x life span to justify the price difference.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the lithium's are all I use in my Alpha Dogg and have had very good luck with them lasting much longer and keeping the distortion out of the speakers.........


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Always carry spares because they don't get weak they are alive or totally dead.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I completely agree..........


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

They have a shelf life of like 7 years.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SHampton said:


> They have a shelf life of like 7 years.


if only they lasted that long.................


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I just bought 2-12 packs of NIMH Tenergy Premium batteries and a 12 bank charger. I expect they will pay for themselves in no time using the Shockwave in sub freezing temps. I've been out on 3-45 minute sets already and they still show full charge.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have tenergy also and they work great in cold weather in my foxpro scorpion.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you guys getting the tenergy online or is there a store that carries them?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

here is where I get mine http://www.all-battery.com/


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I got mine online.


----------

